# 505.01 vs 506.01 vs 507



## FehlerWagen (Jun 18, 2012)

My research resulted in: 
505.01 is PD oil 
506.01 is 505.01 for heavy duty, long interval 
507 is 506.01 for DPF 


Can you use 506.01 or 507 on an engine that needs 505.01? What confuses me is this quote from Mobil 507 oil: 


> http://www.mobil1.co.uk/synthetic-engine-oils/esp-formula-5w-30.aspx
> API CF
> Volkswagen (Petrol) 502 00 / 503 00 / 503 01
> Volkswagen (Diesel) 505 00 / 505 01 / 506 00 / 506 01
> All VW engines with the exception of Unit-Injector/Pump-Duse TDI without LongLife Service and without DPF between 1999-2003 and R5/V10-TDi before model year 2006


 
The oil interval. 
Will the oil interval change if you use 506.01 or 507 on a 505.01 engine, or should you stick to the original, 15.000km interval.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

FehlerWagen said:


> My research resulted in:
> 505.01 is PD oil
> 506.01 is 505.01 for heavy duty, long interval
> 507 is 506.01 for DPF
> ...


 505 = fixed interval oil 
506 = flexible service interval oil. 

505.01 = PD's on fixed interval 
506.01 = PD's on flexible service interval 

507 = universal diesel standard for both fixed & flexible service interval. 

So, yes, you can use a 506.01 on a 505.01 or 507, but you have to follow the 15,000 km OCI, UNLESS, you convert over to the flexible service interval electronics (need an oil temperature sensor)


----------



## FehlerWagen (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, I thought so .What confused me was the quote saying that I cannot use the Mobil 1 507 on 1999-2003 PD, but I guess they are wrong.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the original PD restriction was on the R5 & V10 TDI with geared timing (no belt no chain) which the original 507 could not survive

then 507 got tweaked to survive the R5 & V10 TDI

the other PD's were fine with 507 the whole time


----------

